# ZyXEL USG 20 SSL-VPN



## alameda (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm used to CISCO but have this VPN router that I can't seem to set up for and SSL-VPN. These is mention about license but have tried various ways to access the web site and it keeps putting me in a loop.

THANKS
Alameda


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I've read the ZyXEL SSL VPN setup is a real headache. Have you tried the IPSec? This model supports that as well.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

What are you trying to do? Just create a Site-to-Site VPN or are you using it as a VPN Server for dial-in connections?

I've had problems with ZyXEL's and their VPN settings in the past - If I'm honest I just moved to a more efficient router.


Dave


----------

